# Universal Orlando Reopened today



## CPNY (Jun 5, 2020)

I went yesterday for the annual pass holder preview. I knew people who went today during the public re open. Hagrids and a few other attractions had virtual lines. You were able to reserve a time slot much like a fast pass. Each line for every ride has tape down spaced out 6 feet apart and you were given a pump of hand sanitizer before each ride. People adhered to spacing and you had to wear a mask which was daunting. The mask needed to stay on even on the ride. It did fog up the 3D glasses so that was tough. The mask needed to be lowered just a bit. You were allowed to remove your mask if you were drinking a beverage. All in all, it was successful. I felt safe and it was really nice not having people so Jam packed In the lines. I hope they keep it this way!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 6, 2020)

I like the virtual line idea.
Thanks for the positive report.
It's nice to see they made a go of it.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 6, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Thanks for the positive report.
> I wasn't sure they could make it work.


It worked out well. I’d say now is the time to actually go before it gets back to “normal”. I absolutely want to go back with limited crowds


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> It worked out well. I’d say now is the time to actually go before it gets back to “normal”. I absolutely want to go back with limited crowds


Sound liked you have a plan to enjoy the park and that is good.


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 12, 2020)

We went Tuesday and didn’t need a virtual line at all- were at IOA gates prior to open and walked on Hagrids. Took our time touring both parks. Agree with the fogging of 3D glasses! Most preshows not running. Rumor that Bourne may have soft opening soon? 
Crowd levels Tuesday I think were lower than pass preview days.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 12, 2020)

I'll be going... in March 2021.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 14, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I'll be going... in March 2021.


Too bad. I rode hagrids 3 times with minimal wait times and walked on everything else.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm not sure what to expect, as new cases diagnosed in Florida in June are about 3 times what they were in May.  1500 cases per day compared to 500.  OK, death rates are way down.  Risk it, and hope to live seems to be the attitude.  Can't believe the primarily young people who don't wear a
mask.  This ISN'T going away.  I also realize more people are being tested now than in May, so more positives will result.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 14, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> I'm not sure what to expect, as new cases diagnosed in Florida in June are about 3 times what they were in May.  1500 cases per day compared to 500.  OK, death rates are way down.  Risk it, and hope to live seems to be the attitude.  Can't believe the primarily young people who don't wear a
> mask.  This ISN'T going away.  I also realize more people are being tested now than in May, so more positives will result.
> 
> 
> ...


You should see all of the “old” people poolside at the Marriott GV not wearing a mask and not socially distancing at all


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 15, 2020)

CPNY said:


> You should see all of the “old” people poolside at the Marriott GV not wearing a mask and not socially distancing at all



Maybe they're thinking: When its your time to go, its your time to go?
The problem is that they can infect others with whom they have contact.
.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 15, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Maybe they're thinking: When its your time to go, its your time to go?
> The problem is that they can infect others with whom they have contact.
> .


Yeah the virus is still here. Because people have short memories they must have had enough and needed to “get out”


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 16, 2020)

They don't know what it's like to be gasping for breath - yet.  I do, and it was enough to make me want to wear a mask.  3 days in the hospital was enough for me.


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 17, 2020)

Yesterday Florida had 2783 new cases!!  I cannot believe all the people who do not wear masks and are very cavalier about this virus!!  If I didn't live here (Sarasota) I sure would not be visiting.  In addition we are social distancing and when we do go out we are masked and gloved!!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 17, 2020)

ilene13 said:


> Yesterday Florida had 2783 new cases!!  I cannot believe all the people who do not wear masks and are very cavalier about this virus!!...



People have become very cavalier about it.
I wonder what they'll say when they or their contacts get it?
...  "How did that happen?"


----------



## CPNY (Jun 17, 2020)

Zero distancing at the grand vista in Orlando. Everyone is crammed into one pool because the main pool is closed


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Zero distancing at the grand vista in Orlando. Everyone is crammed into one pool because the main pool is closed


Are all the other pools open? Any ETA on the main pool completion?


----------



## CPNY (Jun 17, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Are all the other pools open? Any ETA on the main pool completion?


Doesn’t look like anytime soon. As of today it look half drained. I have noisy people above me, it’s over run with kids and people with zero concept of “stay away from me” or better yet, control their own kids to not be all over people. I expect plenty of covid cases here at the grand vista. Be glad you’re only here for a week. I wish I checked the pool situation before booking


----------



## CPNY (Jun 17, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Are all the other pools open? Any ETA on the main pool completion?


Aye, I’m having Rough one tonight haha. I hope the pool opens by next week.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 19, 2020)

Yesterday..... really low crowd. It was great. I haven’t been on the weekend yet, I assume it’s much busier.


----------



## GregT (Jun 20, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Yesterday..... really low crowd. It was great. I haven’t been on the weekend yet, I assume it’s much busier.



We were there today and it was much busier than your pictures -- we left mid-afternoon because we'd hit all the rides and the Mask is rough in this humidity, so we went back to Grande Vista for the rest of the day.   I do credit Universal for enforcing masks and distancing -- they are pushing it quite well.  But happy to be here!

Best,

Greg


----------



## CPNY (Jun 20, 2020)

GregT said:


> We were there today and it was much busier than your pictures -- we left mid-afternoon because we'd hit all the rides and the Mask is rough in this humidity, so we went back to Grande Vista for the rest of the day.   I do credit Universal for enforcing masks and distancing -- they are pushing it quite well.  But happy to be here!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Excellent. I’m also at GV. I was staying away from Universal on the weekends. I plan on getting there again this week


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 21, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Zero distancing at the grand vista in Orlando. Everyone is crammed into one pool because the main pool is closed


Are they redoing the main pool or something? Both pools were open at Harbour Lake, along with the amenities (mini golf, sports courts, hot tubs) but playground was closed. Sometimes there’s just no reason for closing. I’d bet our buildings were half full at most. Pool view for Shipwreck pool
This past weekend did get a lot busier but quieter down again Monday and into Tuesday.
We did Universal again this week on Wednesday. Great to get nearly empty Diagon Alley pictures in June! We got a. Ritual queue right away for Hagrids, we were the only ones on the whole train. And Rodeo drivE empty.  Oh and Bourne Stuntacular was good too!


----------



## CPNY (Jun 21, 2020)

Amazi


Monykalyn said:


> Are they redoing the main pool or something? Both pools were open at Harbour Lake, along with the amenities (mini golf, sports courts, hot tubs) but playground was closed. Sometimes there’s just no reason for closing. I’d bet our buildings were half full at most. Pool view for Shipwreck pool
> This past weekend did get a lot busier but quieter down again Monday and into Tuesday.
> We did Universal again this week on Wednesday. Great to get nearly empty Diagon Alley pictures in June! We got a. Ritual queue right away for Hagrids, we were the only ones on the whole train. And Rodeo drivE empty.  Oh and Bourne Stuntacular was good too!


amazing!!!!I rode hagrids 12 times. I’m going back to do the wand experience and act like a large child since only kids get the experience lol. Have to take advantage as best I can.

the pools are all open at GV now. The Coca Loca pool is nice and quiet today. Yeah im very excited about that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2020)

An engineering staff member here at Grande Vista said that they were just a little over 50% occupancy here. There are several buildings completely closed in the area we are staying in.


----------



## cyntravel (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for the updates Dioxide and CPNY.

Have fun stay safe and keep us updated.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 21, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> An engineering staff member here at Grande Vista said that they were just a little over 50% occupancy here. There are several buildings completely closed in the area we are staying in.


I was told they are 70% by one of the attendants at the pool today. I don’t see how that is possible. That seems very high. The Costa sol (if that’s what it’s called ) was the quietest I’ve seen all month.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I was told they are 70% by one of the attendants at the pool today. I don’t see how that is possible. That seems very high. The Costa sol (if that’s what it’s called ) was the quietest I’ve seen all month.


From what I can tell over here in the Clubside Village section, only two of the six buildings in this section are open. I am going to walk around sometime tomorrow and count the vacant buildings. Maybe do a video about it.


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> amazing!!!!I rode hagrids 12 times. I’m going back to do the wand experience and act like a large child since only kids get the experience lol. Have to take advantage as best I can.
> 
> the pools are all open at GV now. The Coca Loca pool is nice and quiet today. Yeah im very excited about that.


12times!!! OMG how FUN! Hope you have a great time doing spells too-seriously mad my daughter didn't bring any of her wands!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 23, 2020)

How are people doing with the wearing mask thing?  I heard some were passing out with the very hot temperatures and having to wear masks.  

We are supposed to go in October.  Looking forward to it, but we are also not wanting to wear masks with the heat that we had two years ago in October. 

You must be at Grande Vista?  I love it there, but I still prefer Cypress Harbour.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 23, 2020)

I’m with


rickandcindy23 said:


> How are people doing with the wearing mask thing?  I heard some were passing out with the very hot temperatures and having to wear masks.
> 
> We are supposed to go in October.  Looking forward to it, but we are also not wanting to wear masks with the heat that we had two years ago in October.
> 
> You must be at Grande Vista?  I love it there, but I still prefer Cypress Harbour.


im with you, I prefer CH as well. But yes I’m here at GV. The mask thing isn’t too bad. You can get creative and wear cloth that is breathable.


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 23, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How are people doing with the wearing mask thing?  I heard some were passing out with the very hot temperatures and having to wear masks.
> 
> We are supposed to go in October.  Looking forward to it, but we are also not wanting to wear masks with the heat that we had two years ago in October.
> 
> You must be at Grande Vista?  I love it there, but I still prefer Cypress Harbour.


One of the vloggers I follow mentioned some people passing out. Didn't personally witness any the 2 days we went. There are plenty of areas to take mask off and rest or get something to drink and sit down at a table to eat/drink.  For me personally-it took about an hour each day of getting used to the mask and then kinda forgot about it. I see lots of people say "oh i could barely stand it for the 45 minutes it took to get through grocery store"--I found after that first hour or so I had adjusted. Hulk is the only ride where I felt the mask may be dangerous to wear as it really pushes on your face the whole time. I only did Hulk once because of that-I was lightheaded getting off so not wanting to push it. I usually do Hulk a few times as I LOVE the launch.

We are at GV in August as I wanted a 3 bedroom, but hoping to get back to Cypress Harbour at Thanksgiving-it is my favorite resort as well!


----------

